

DataBall - bretthopper
http://grantland.com/features/expected-value-possession-nba-analytics/

======
dangerlibrary
Some similar work is in the very early stages for MMA. I won't say much more
than that, but if you're interested and willing to live in the Washington,
D.C. area, FightMetric is hiring.

Don't be fooled by the job title - I started here building Rails apps and
wound up building things that are ... decidedly not Rails apps.

[http://blog.fightmetric.com/2014/01/fightmetric-is-hiring-
fu...](http://blog.fightmetric.com/2014/01/fightmetric-is-hiring-full-time-
web.html)

------
jamiequint
There is a guy who built a model similar to this and used it to beat Vegas:
[http://espn.go.com/blog/playbook/dollars/post/_/id/2935/meet...](http://espn.go.com/blog/playbook/dollars/post/_/id/2935/meet-
the-worlds-top-nba-gambler)

------
jareds
I've been looking for statistics in a format that I can use programmatically
for NFL, NBA, and NHL to try and use for daily fantasy. I haven't been able to
find anything under several hundred dollars, wonder if anyone knows of a
decent source that isn't super expensive.

~~~
binarymax
It's been awhile for me (5 years) - but have you looked at SportsML?
[http://www.sportsstandards.org/ss](http://www.sportsstandards.org/ss)

Feeds are expensive if you want realtime, but if you are happy with daily
stats then you can easily scrape every 6 or so hours from each site you need,
and fall under the scraping radar.

~~~
jareds
It doesn't look like the site has been updated in 5 years and I didn't see any
feeds.

~~~
binarymax
Wow you're right. Maybe I was their only customer!

